# Bob the awesome, yet injured, pigeon



## shinysticker (Nov 30, 2010)

I was walking to the pharmacy when I came across a pigeon sitting in front of a liquor store, all puffed up and alone. Pigeons are not too common in my little town. The entire time I was in the pharmacy, my mind was on that pigeon. I decided that if he was there on the way back, I'd take him home. And, just as I suspected, there he was. I had gloves on, picked him up, and noticed that in between his wings a large portion of skin was taken off, leaving it raw and red. It didn't' seem fatal as long as I could take him home and help it heal. When I got home, all I had was a small animal cage, and I made him as comfortable as possible. Throughout that day, I noticed he didn't use one leg most of the time, and hobbled around. I've been feeding him wild bird seed, acquired a slightly bigger cage, and hes been eating, drinking, and going potty just fine. I've been cleaning his wound and its getting better. Tonight I'm buying a large cage off a friend of mine. (dont' worry, i know to disinfect!) I'm going to the pet store to buy him food specialized for doves and pigeons. I know he probably will never be able to go back in the wild, and even though I feel sad about that, I'm happy I have a new friend, and that hes doing so well! He lets me pick him up and everything. He has no band on him. 
ANd... I think thats all the info. Any help and info would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like you have done an excellent job with this pigeon! Thank you so much for assisting the bird! We love pictures and would love to see a few of your new found friend if you are able to post some.

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

Terry


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's great that he\she is eating and drinking. Do make sure he is actually ingesting food regularly (if pooping, that's a good sign).

Also, good job on cleansing the wound. I would like to suggest that you get some antibiotics and administer them to your new friend. Do you happen to have any human or pet grade antibiotics (Amoxycillin, Penicillin, Ciproflaxin, Baytril, Ceclor, anything like that ?). If so, tell us what you have. Foy's pigeon supply is an East Coast online supplier...and I believe you can get some Amoxycillin from them, also. Call to order it and have them express mail it. It sounds like the pigeon was hit by a vehicle...oddly, they often display those kinds of injuries from being struck by a car.

I would do the antibiotic because it could be there's an infection beginning either from the open wound or possibly from a bone fracture or break in the leg or foot. Birds are very susceptible to infections, and cannot 'fight them off' the way mammals do. They typically need antibiotics started w/i 2-3 days of being injured like that.

Also, keep him/her in a VERY WARM environment...am talking a room with ambient temperature of 80 degrees...or put a heating pad set on 'low' under a single layer of towel as her cage liner; keeping the cage partially covered with a towel or blanket. Heat helps jump-start a bird's healing capacity.

Keep an eye for the red flags:

Closed or sleepy eyes.

Lethargy.

Fluffed up feathers most of the time.

Weakness/ not eating or drinking.

Thanks for saving him/her ! Do keep us posted !


----------



## shinysticker (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is Bob on day 1 of arriving at our place
(not a very happy camper)










I've been putting an antibiotic ointment on it every day. I naturally assume adding an oral antibiotic would be the right thing to do as well. I will look into that in the morning via local vet.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi shinysticker, 



Post some good, close up, in focus, well lit images of his poops.


Also, of his back wound.


As for his Leg, can you give us more details? Does he put weight on it? Or hold it up?


If putting weight on it, does it seem to be correct in how it is positioned? Not turning in or out?


Does his Foot seem alright? Toes seem alright?


Lastly, what sort of Antibiotic are you using on his Back?



Best wishes you two!





Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, shiny sticker, he looks a little under the weather. But he's a pretty one and good job you're doing! Let us know what the vet says, please.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for helping this little guy, Hope he continues to improve. Keep us updated.


----------



## shinysticker (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, I called the vet, and unfortunately I cannot afford the astonishing prices they ask for.  
However, although he wobbles, his wound continues to improve. 

Here are some answers to previous questions:
I am using Bacitracin for the wound. 
As for his leg, he does stand on it from time to time, but prefers to keep it up. Like I said, when he does use two feet to walk, hes all wobbly. Legs and feet seem to be in correct position, and don't look torn or raw. 
I will post pictures today once I get him settled into his cage. 
THanks for the continued support!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You might put a towel over his cage except the front to keep any drafts of air out. He needs the extra warmth since he is not feeling good.

Thank you for helping this noble needy bird.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't mean to belabor this point....but quite honestly...all the topical antibiotic and supportive care in the world will not save your pal Bob from succumbing to an infection if just a bit of bacteria has made it into his bloodstream. You have no idea how long he was injured prior to your finding him. It may have been 10 minutes, it may have been several hours. It doesn't take long for bacteria to inhabit the bloodstream.

FOY'S supply is right there in PA:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/contact.html and they have the stuff you need.

I also sent you a PM...I will be HAPPY to express-mail you some meds for FREE if you care to e-mail me.

As I said (at risk of sounding like an alarmist)...birds do not have the capability of 'fighting off' infection. They need oral meds relatively quickly. You clearly love this lil' guy; and have put so much effort and care into saving him...so why chance losing him ?


----------

